# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Κρίςη ταυτότητας

## raul7

Γεια σας. Θα ηθελα να σας διηγηθω εν συντομια την ιστορια μου. Λεγομαι γιαννης κ ειμαι 34 χρονων. Υποφερω απο κρισεις πανικου και αγχωδεις διαταραχη. Επαθα την πρωτη κριση πανικου ξαφνικα ενα βραδυ καλοκαιριου στα 14 μου, η οποια προηλθε απο εσωτερικη αναζητηση του τυπου "ποιος ειμαι". Ενιωσα εκεινη τη στιγμη μια αποκολληση, ενα κενο μεσα μου που με τρομαξε πολυ. Ακολουθησε μια μικρη περιοδος θλιψης κ μελαγχολιας στην εφηβεια μου. Αργοτερα στην ενηλικη ζωη μου , περα απο την αποφυγη μακρινων ταξιδιων, ημουν πολυ λειτουργικος και μπορω να πω οτι περασα καλα χωρις στερησεις. Βεβαια υπηρχαν που κ που στιγμες με κρισεις πανικου, αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες δεν εχω παραπονο. Εδω και εναν χρονο περιπου με επιασε παλι αυτη η ανησυχια και η εντονη αναζητηση του εαυτου μου. Νιωθω πολυ παραξενα. Βλεπω τις φωτος που ειμαι μικρος και αναρωτιεμαι εγω ειμαι αυτος; Περπαταω κ αναρωτιεμαι ποιος ειναι αυτος που με κινει; Ολες αυτες οι σκεψεις με αγχωνουν πολυ και μου φερνουν φοβιες. Υπαρχουν κ καποια βραδια στο κρεβατι λιγο πριν κοιμηθω που πεταγομαι νιωθοντας ενα μεγαλο κενο μεσα μου μη ξεροντας ποιος ειμαι! Θα ηθελα αν μπορειτε να μου απαντησετε,αυτες οι σκεψεις ειναι κοινες σκεψεις ανθρωπων με αγχωδη διαταραχη; Ειναι φοβιες που τις προκαλω εγω; Ειμαι αυτοκαταστροφικος; Βασικα προσδοκω σε καθησυχαστικες απαντησεις σας κ σε συμβουλες που θα με βοηθησουν. Σας ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## arntaben

Για εσενα εχει σημασια να βρεις ποιοςεισαι?

----------


## nick190813

> Γεια σας. Θα ηθελα να σας διηγηθω εν συντομια την ιστορια μου. Λεγομαι γιαννης κ ειμαι 34 χρονων. Υποφερω απο κρισεις πανικου και αγχωδεις διαταραχη. Επαθα την πρωτη κριση πανικου ξαφνικα ενα βραδυ καλοκαιριου στα 14 μου, η οποια προηλθε απο εσωτερικη αναζητηση του τυπου "ποιος ειμαι". Ενιωσα εκεινη τη στιγμη μια αποκολληση, ενα κενο μεσα μου που με τρομαξε πολυ. Ακολουθησε μια μικρη περιοδος θλιψης κ μελαγχολιας στην εφηβεια μου. Αργοτερα στην ενηλικη ζωη μου , περα απο την αποφυγη μακρινων ταξιδιων, ημουν πολυ λειτουργικος και μπορω να πω οτι περασα καλα χωρις στερησεις. Βεβαια υπηρχαν που κ που στιγμες με κρισεις πανικου, αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες δεν εχω παραπονο. Εδω και εναν χρονο περιπου με επιασε παλι αυτη η ανησυχια και η εντονη αναζητηση του εαυτου μου. Νιωθω πολυ παραξενα. Βλεπω τις φωτος που ειμαι μικρος και αναρωτιεμαι εγω ειμαι αυτος; Περπαταω κ αναρωτιεμαι ποιος ειναι αυτος που με κινει; Ολες αυτες οι σκεψεις με αγχωνουν πολυ και μου φερνουν φοβιες. Υπαρχουν κ καποια βραδια στο κρεβατι λιγο πριν κοιμηθω που πεταγομαι νιωθοντας ενα μεγαλο κενο μεσα μου μη ξεροντας ποιος ειμαι! Θα ηθελα αν μπορειτε να μου απαντησετε,αυτες οι σκεψεις ειναι κοινες σκεψεις ανθρωπων με αγχωδη διαταραχη; Ειναι φοβιες που τις προκαλω εγω; Ειμαι αυτοκαταστροφικος; Βασικα προσδοκω σε καθησυχαστικες απαντησεις σας κ σε συμβουλες που θα με βοηθησουν. Σας ευχαριστω πολυ.


κοιτα τετοιες σκεψεις κανουν πολλοι ανθρωποι, μαλλον κριση ηλικιας μ μοιάζει και προσπαθεις να καταάβεις τι κανεις και ποιος εισαι...
Εγω θα σ προτεινα να πας σε εναν ψυχολογο...να μιλησεις...και ισως σε καθοδηγηση καλα ,ψστε να παρεις τις απαντησεις απο τον εαυτο σου..και να τα βρεις...
μην φοβασαι δεν ειναι τιποτα φοβερο..εγω πιστευω αυτο τυχαινει σε πολλους ανθρωπους..

----------


## raul7

Ευχαριστω, πηγαινω σε ψυχολογο φυσικα. Καταρχην το πρωτο πραγμα που με ειπε ειναι οτι δεν ειμαι για φαρμακα! Κατι πολυ βασικο για μενα γιατι ειμαι εναντιον. Το ψαχνουμε διεξοδικα το θεμα και ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο. Απλα ακομα εχω καταλοιπα συναισθηματικα του παρελθοντος, οπως φοβιες και μελαγχολια. Βασικο για εμνα ειναι να πειστω οτι δεν ειναι καποιο ειδος τρελας ολο αυτο. :)

----------


## nick190813

> Ευχαριστω, πηγαινω σε ψυχολογο φυσικα. Καταρχην το πρωτο πραγμα που με ειπε ειναι οτι δεν ειμαι για φαρμακα! Κατι πολυ βασικο για μενα γιατι ειμαι εναντιον. Το ψαχνουμε διεξοδικα το θεμα και ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο. Απλα ακομα εχω καταλοιπα συναισθηματικα του παρελθοντος, οπως φοβιες και μελαγχολια. Βασικο για εμνα ειναι να πειστω οτι δεν ειναι καποιο ειδος τρελας ολο αυτο. :)


οχι βεβαια δεν εχει να κανει με καποιο ειδος τρελας καμια σχεση...απλα περνας μια φαση αναζητησης ,το οποιο θα ελεγα οτι ειναι πολυ συχνο φαινομενο...τωρα το οτι πηγαινεις σ ψυχολογο ειναι καλο...απλα κανε υπομονη φαση ειναι και θα περασει ,ολοι οι ανθρωποι περνανε τετοιες φασεις...
οσο για την μελαγχολια νιώθεις οτι η ζωη π κανεις δεν σ γεμιζει?

----------


## raul7

Η μελαγχολια εγκειται στα συναισθηματικα καταλοιπα που ειπα πριν. Στα 14 μου πταν το πρωτοέπαθα θεωρεις οτι ηταν φυσιολογικο τοτε; Και γιατι μου συμβαινει καμια φορα στο κρεβατι να πεταγομαι με το αισθημα κενου που με τρομαζει;

----------


## nick190813

> Η μελαγχολια εγκειται στα συναισθηματικα καταλοιπα που ειπα πριν. Στα 14 μου πταν το πρωτοέπαθα θεωρεις οτι ηταν φυσιολογικο τοτε; Και γιατι μου συμβαινει καμια φορα στο κρεβατι να πεταγομαι με το αισθημα κενου που με τρομαζει;


η ζωη σου σε γεμιζει?
ναι φυσιολογικο ειναι ο καθε ανθρωπος εχει ανυσηχιες..αλλοι βιωνουν διαφορετικα ,οπως να βιωσεις κατι υπαρξιακο...
και στα 14 φυσιολογικο το θεωρω...
otαν λες κενο ενοεις απο συναισθηματα?

----------


## raul7

Οχι. Εννοω αδειος. Ενα παραξενο συναισθημα. Σαν ενα ακυβερνητο πλοιο. Να μην εχεις καθολου αισθηση εαυτου. Αυτο ειναι που νιωθω κ με τρομαζει

----------


## nick190813

με τον ψυχολογο π εχεις μιλησει τι σου ειπε οτι ειναι αυτο και γιατι σ συμβαινει?η δεν σ ειπε τπτ?

----------


## raul7

Μου εδωσε πολλες εξηγησεις οι οποιες ευθυνονται απο την παιδικη μου ηλικια. Απλα εγραψα το αρθρο εδω για να δω αμα ειναι κατι που το παθαινουν και αλλοι ανθρωποι και να κατα συνεπεια να μην φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ. Γιατι κατα περιοδους περνουσαν απο το μυαλο μου μην εχω κατι πόυ σοβαρο ψυχικο νοσημα. Φυσικα ο ψυχολογος μου μου το απεκλεισε αυτο

----------


## nick190813

οχι δεν εχεις κατι σοβαρο ,ειναι κατι πολυ συνηθες...μην αγχωνεσαι....μην φοβασαι.. δεν θα παθεις τπτ..απλα μπορει να σειναι λιγο ενοχλητικο καποιες φορες,κατα τα αλλα το παθαινουν παρα πολοι

----------


## raul7

Γιατι ομως συνοδευεται με φοβια κ αγχος; .. Πολλες φορες θελω κ να βαλω τα κλαμματα

----------


## nick190813

συνοβευεται γτ νιώθεις πιεση/....λογικο ειναι....εγω σχεδον στα παντα κατι το συνοδευω με αγχος...εισαι απο την φυση σου αγχωτικος...και λογικο ειναι να φοβασαι οταν κανεις τετοιες σκεψεις..δεν ειναι και οτι πιο ευχαριστο.....εγω πιστευω πως ειναι και τις ηλικιας...οπως σ ειπα οι περισσοτεροι ψαχνουν τον εαυτο τους ,αλλοι με υπαρξιακα ,αλλοι με κενο ...το μονο π αλλαζει στον καθε ανθρωπο ειναι αυτο π νιώθει ,αλλα μην σε ανησυχει...με την σωστη καθοδηγηση ψυχολογου ,θα σου περασει...
ε και τα κλαματα ειναι μια μορφη εξωτερικεςυση τις πιεσης που νιώθεις ,ουτε αυτο το βρισκω περιεργο ,δεν εισαι ο μοναδικος ,παρα πολυ ανθρωποι εκει εξω ,μετα απο οτιδηποτε ,τους πιάνουν τα κλαματα...
γενικα πιεζεσαι σε τιποτα τωρα?

----------


## raul7

Ε γενικά όσο ναναι υπαρχει άγχος για τις δουλειές, το μέλλον, τη σχέση μου. Φυσιολογικά πράγματα δλδ

----------


## raul7

Μηπως αυτο ειναι συμπτωματα αποπροσωποιησης nick ; Μηπως πρεπει πραγματικα να ανησυχω; Δεν ξερω πολλα για αυτη την εννοια αποπροσωποιηση

----------


## nick190813

> Μηπως αυτο ειναι συμπτωματα αποπροσωποιησης nick ; Μηπως πρεπει πραγματικα να ανησυχω; Δεν ξερω πολλα για αυτη την εννοια αποπροσωποιηση


για αρχη μην ανησυχεις....δεν νομιζω να ειναι τιποτα απλα υπαρξιακα ζητηματα ειναι ,τα εχουμε περασει ολοι μας...
ακουσε με ο ψυχολογος τι σ εχει πει που πας?
ανα νομιζεις πως ο ψυωολογος δεν κανει δοκιμασε να πας και σε εναν ψυχιατρο ετσι για ενα ραντεβου

----------


## raul7

Οχι με τπτ δεν θελω ψυχιατρο. Ο ψυχολογος με ειπε οτι δεν ειναι αυτο. Και οτι η αποπροσωποιηση ειναι συμπτωμα αγχους κ τπτ αλλο. Ουτε διασιχτικη διαταραχη, ουτε τπτ αλλο. Και οτι ειναι κατι που φευγει

----------


## nick190813

> Οχι με τπτ δεν θελω ψυχιατρο. Ο ψυχολογος με ειπε οτι δεν ειναι αυτο. Και οτι η αποπροσωποιηση ειναι συμπτωμα αγχους κ τπτ αλλο. Ουτε διασιχτικη διαταραχη, ουτε τπτ αλλο. Και οτι ειναι κατι που φευγει


καλα σιγουρα φευγει..οποτε αφου ο ψυχολογος σε ξερει καλα και σου λεει δεν ειναι τοτε μην ανησυχεις φαση ειναι και θα περασει

----------


## raul7

Το εχεις περασει κ εσυ; Δεν σε τρομαζε οταν ησουν χωμενος αυτες τις σκεψεις.;

----------


## nick190813

> Το εχεις περασει κ εσυ; Δεν σε τρομαζε οταν ησουν χωμενος αυτες τις σκεψεις.;


εγω περασα πιο πολυ καθαρα υπαρξιακα ζητηματα του τυπου , γτ να πεθανω..και ποσα χρονια μ μενουν ,και γιατι γενηθηκα και τετοια,ναι με τρομαζαν και μ ενοχλουσαν αλλα φυγανε

----------


## raul7

Πως μπορουμε να ερθουμε σε επαφη ; Μεσω email?

----------


## nick190813

εδω στειλε μ η συμπληρωσε 50 ποστ να μ στειλεις προσωπικο μηνυμα

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ξέρω πολύ καλά τι είναι η αποπροσωποποίηση, το εχω πάθει η ίδια στο παρελθον, αυτό και αποπραγματοποιηση. Νιώθεις πως η ζωή σου είναι ταινία, πως παρακολουθεις απ'εξω και η συνείδηση σου είναι πραγματικά κάπου αλλού, αιωρείται στο κενο, στο τίποτα, κοιτιεσαι στο καθρέφτη και φρικαρεις, λες ποιος είναι αυτός; Δυσκολευεσαι να ταυτιστείς. Ή νιώθεις σαν να γίνονται όλα γύρω σου πιο αργά, ή σαν να μην σε αφορούν...κάτι τέτοιο... Σωστα; Είναι λίγο δύσκολο να μην σε φρικαρει αλλά πραγματικά σου λέω δεν έχεις τίποτα απολυτως να φοβάσαι...το άγχος είναι και όλα τα υπαρξιακά που σε βασανίζουν. Στο υπόσχομαι θα φύγει. Συνήθως είναι σύμπτωμα άγχους ή θλιψης, δεν είναι τίποτα σοβαρο. Φταίει που σκαλιζεις υπερβολικά μέσα σου και τρέχουν πολλές υπαρξιακες σκέψεις στο κεφάλι σου. Θα σε βοηθήσει ο ψυχολόγος. Ακόμα περισσότερο θα σε βοηθήσει όσο μπορείς να το αγνοείς και να απορροφηθείς σε δραστηριότητες....κάνε πράγματα. Δουλεια, σπουδές, διάβασμα, βόλτες με λίγη παρεα. Ή ενδοσκόπηση του εαυτου σου σε φρικαρει. Ε στα ερωτήματα που έχεις δεν βρίσκει κανείς απάντηση...το υγιές είναι να το αποδεχτείς κάποια στιγμή όσο και όπως μπορείς και να ζεις τη ζωή σου...είναι τρομακτικό αλλά είναι και λογικό αν το σκεφτείς να σε φρικαρει. Πας και χωνεσαι σε ερωτήματα που μένουν αναπάντητα όσο υπάρχει άνθρωπος, ε λογικό δεν είναι να βραχυκυκλωσεις; :P

----------


## raul7

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ ναταλια. Πες μου μονο οτι δεν ειναι διασχιςτικη διαταραχη,,σχιζοφρενεια ή καποια ψυχωση , για να ηρεμησω!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ ναταλια. Πες μου μονο οτι δεν ειναι διασχιςτικη διαταραχη,,σχιζοφρενεια ή καποια ψυχωση , για να ηρεμησω!


Δεν στο λέω απλα για να ηρεμήσεις στο λέω επειδή είναι αλήθεια: ΔΕΝ είναι ψυχική διαταραχή. Μπορείς να εισαι ήρεμος :)

----------


## raul7

Οταν μου πρωτοσυνεβει στα 14 , ηταν πολυ εντονο κ περασα πολυ ασχημα. Δεν ηξερα ποιος ημουν! Ακομα το θυμαμαι κ με επηρεαζει... Κ καποιες νυχτες ατγοτερα ουαν ημουν ετοιμος να κοιμηθω, πεταγομουν με ενα τεραστιο κενο μεσα μου. Σαν να μην εχω εαυτο! Κ αυτο πολυ τρομακτικο ρε συ

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Οταν μου πρωτοσυνεβει στα 14 , ηταν πολυ εντονο κ περασα πολυ ασχημα. Δεν ηξερα ποιος ημουν! Ακομα το θυμαμαι κ με επηρεαζει... Κ καποιες νυχτες ατγοτερα ουαν ημουν ετοιμος να κοιμηθω, πεταγομουν με ενα τεραστιο κενο μεσα μου. Σαν να μην εχω εαυτο! Κ αυτο πολυ τρομακτικο ρε συ


Δεν είναι τίποτα τραγικό αλήθεια...είναι ωστόσο πολύ τρομακτικό και σε καταλαβαινω...Αυτή τη φρίκη τη τρώμε όταν ερχόμαστε αντιμέτωποι με το παράδοξο της ανθρώπινης ύπαρξης και το βιώνουμε τόσο συγκεκριμένα και έντονα στο πετσί μας. Είναι φυσιολογικό και το βιώνει πολύς κόσμος σε περιόδους έντονου στρες, ασχετα αν δεν μπορεί πάντα να το περιγράψει. Κάποιοι απλά το εκφράζουν ως "νιώθω χαμένος η σκατά". Αλλά δεν είναι τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο σαν σύμπτωμα είναι αμελητέο, αλήθεια.

Απλά εσένα σε βασανίζει και το άγχος σου, δεν μπορείς να το αφήσεις οτι εγινε και παει...και σε φοβίζει ότι τρελαινεσαι ξέρω γω...από τα 14 και ακόμα να σε βασανίζει..από μόνο του δεν είναι τιποτα, απλά προσεξε μην σου γίνει εμμονή...προσπάθησε να το αποδεχτείς ως ένα απλό βίωμα και μη ψαχνεις να του αποδωσεις καμία ιδιαίτερη σημασία...πολύ απλά επειδή δεν έχει κάποια σημασία. Κι εγω το παθαινα, μου περασε χωρις κανενα φαρμακο και χωρις να τρελλαθω, προχωρώ με τη ζωή μου. Σου το είπε και ο ψυχολόγος ότι θα περάσει. Και έτσι είναι. Απλά άφησε το να περάσει , μη γατζωνεσαι στην εμπειρια και μη την υπεραναλυεις.

----------


## nick190813

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ ναταλια. Πες μου μονο οτι δεν ειναι διασχιςτικη διαταραχη,,σχιζοφρενεια ή καποια ψυχωση , για να ηρεμησω!


δεν ειναι τιποτα απο ολα αυτα καμια σχεση ,μην καθεσαι και αγχωνεσαι τσαμπα ρε φιλε...στο λεω εγω...δεν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτα

----------


## raul7

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ nick

----------


## Constantly curious

Για εμενα οταν συνεβη πρωτη φορα κρατησε λιγο και δεν ταραχτηκα - ποια ειμαι που ειμαι-... σαν κενο μυαλου. 
Οταν το βιωσα με ενταση και διαρκεια, μετα ηρθε εντονη καταθλιπτικη συμπεριφορα, ε εκει θορυβηθηκα. Ειχα ηδη ομως χρονιο στρες και πολλες αλλαγες στην ζωη μου οποτε πιστευω ηταν κατι σαν το τελικό μπαμ.

Μου αρεσει που η ναταλια το θετει πιο αισιοδοξα και μαλιστα με υγιη τροπο αντιμετωπισης του.
Εγω λογω συνθηκων και δεδομενων (προσωπικης επιλογης ) ειχα ηδη στραφει σε ειδικο για να ισσοροπησω καπως.

Μου φαινεται πλεον τοσο φυσιολογικο το να ζησει ενας ανθρωπος εστω μια φορα στη ζωη του - κριση ταυτοτητας, συνειδησης, υπαρξης, επιλογων- απλα σε αλλους συμβαινει σκετο αυτο και σε αλλους συνυπαρχουν διαταραχες και ηδη επιβαρυμενα ζητηματα.

Ο τοτε γιατρος που ειχα μου ειχε εξηγησει πως ειναι καθαρα μια αμυνα του εγκεφαλου για να προστατευθει απο το στρες και συμβαινει παρα πολυ συχνα. Εκεινη τη στιγμη βεβαια δεν μπορουσε να με πεισει αν θα το ξανα παθω ή οχι οποτε εγω ειχα αποκτησει μια νεα φοβία στο καρνέ μου. 

Αν εστω καθε μερα, προσθετεις ενα θετικο χαρακτηριστικο στον εαυτο σου μεσω μιας επιλογης σου η οποια σου δινει ψυχικο feedback τοτε λογικα θα εξαφανιστει κι αυτο. Ειναι σαν να ζητα η ψυχη τροφη - ξεκουραση - προσοχη. 
Καπως ετσι το σκεφτομαι.

----------


## raul7

Constantly curious πολυ ωραιο αυτο που εγραψες. Οποτε και εσυ με εναν σαφη τροπο μου λες να μην ανησυχω και οτι δν ειναι τπτ σοβαρο οσο και τρομακτικα να το βιωνω;

----------


## Constantly curious

Κοιτα οπως συνηθιζω να λεω για να μην κλαιω πια, εχω καποια ενσημα στο κεφαλαιο ψυχολογικες ιδιαιτεροτητες. Εγω ξεκινησα με κρισεις πανικου απαισια ψυχοσωματικα και αργησα να ζητησω σχετικα βοηθεια. Μετα που ημουν σε αγωγη παρολαυτα εζησα και αυτο !!!! Βεβαια να ομολογησω οτι επινα και τα ποτηρακια μου, αλλα το εχω μελετησει τοσο πια που τελικα ειναι σαν κυκλωμα. Πως ειναι οι πλακετες καποιων δισκων με καλωδιακια ? Γινεται βρε παιδι μου ενα ψιλο μπερδεμα αλλα βρισκει παλι αμυνες ο εαυτος να επανελθει. 

Εισαι στη φαση της ανησυχιας, εγρηγορσης πανικου να βρεις τι στο καλο εισαι γιατι στο καλο σου συμβαινει. Οσο καιρο εκανα το ιδιο αποτελεσμα δεν ειδα. Μονον τον επιλογο της προηγουμενης απαντησης μου και οτι Πραγματι οσο και αν θελουμε να βρουμε Μονοι το τι γινεται ε καποιες φορες δεν μας βγαινει η απαντηση. 

Σου ευχομαι μονον μεσω ψυχοθεραπειας συζητησεις να λαβεις πολλες απαντησεις. Μακαρι να ειχα ξεκινησει και εγω ετσι.
Υποφερεις και διαλεξες τον δυσκολο δρομο ... να περιμενεις καθε φορα τη συνεδρια σου και Μπραβο.
Πιστευω πως ολα θα πανε καλα :)

----------


## raul7

Με ανησυχησες λιγο τωρα..

----------


## Constantly curious

Εγω ειμαι η αφορμη, το αιτιο ειναι η ιδεα που εχει κλειδωσει μεσα στο νου σου.
Εφοσον εχεις ψυχολογο δεν εισαι μονος. Αρα μην ανησυχεις. Αν δεν ειχες κανεναν θα το καταλαβαινα.

----------


## raul7

Απλα θελω να ξερω αν αυτο δεν ειναι επικινδυνο και αν θα φυγει καποια στιιγμη

----------


## Constantly curious

Εφοσον εχεις ψυχολογο. Συζητησατε οτι δεν εισαι υπερ αγωγης φαρμακευτικης και οτι θα το παλεψεις ετσι καλα κανεις και αφου εχεις εγκριση ειδικου σημαινει οτι εισαι μια χαρα.

Ειναι δυνατον να περιμενεις επιβεβαιωση απο εδω μεσα βρε Ραουλ ?

Δεν το εννοω πεσιμιστικα αλλα πχ εγω εριξα εναν αγωνα και εχει να μου συμβει χρονια. Αλλα αυτο δεν εχει να πει κατι σε εσενα. Εσυ σε αυτη τη φαση εχεις συμμαχο τον ειδικο. Και πηρες πολλων ειδων απαντησεις.

----------


## raul7

Ετσι οπως το θετεις οχι δεν περιμενω επιστημονικη επιβεβαιαωση. Απλα περιμενω κατι καθησυχαστικο απο ατομα που περνανε ή περασαν τετοια φαση

----------


## Constantly curious

Εμενα παντως μου περασε και ευχομαι ποτε μα ποτε να μην ξανα γυρισει.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Κι εμένα μου περασε χωρίς ειδικό και χωρίς φάρμακα. Άρα καλά λέει η constantly αφού έχεις στραφεί και σε ειδικο δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι, όλα θα πάνε καλα.

----------


## raul7

Ε οποτε μαλλον δεν θε πρεπει να φοβαμαι.. Δλδ εσεις κοριτσια στην ερωτηση ποια ειμαι, δεν νιωθετε καπως περιεργα τωρα;

----------


## nick190813

βρε ραουλ αφου τα ειπαμε ,γτ καθεσαι και στεναχωριεσαι ακομα?
πας και σ ειδικο αλλα ολα μια χαρα....μην εχεις φοβιες τωρα γι αυτο σ ειπα..ολοι τα περναμε αυτα και εγω τα ειχα και μ φυγανε ,θα κανουν τον κυκλο τους...
και εφοσον πας και σ ειδικο δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τπτπ

----------


## raul7

Μου δινετε χαρα οταν με καθησυχαζετε. Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## raul7

Πως θα χαρακτηριζατε το συναισθημα που νιωθω οταν θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου παιδι κ λεω" εγω ειμαι αυτος" ; Παίζει ρόλο κ η ηλικία μου σε αυτα τα υπαρξιακα ζητηματα (34); Και γιατι επηρεαζει τοσο εντονα τη διαθεση μου κ μου προκαλει φοβια;

----------


## raul7

> Κι εμένα μου περασε χωρίς ειδικό και χωρίς φάρμακα. Άρα καλά λέει η constantly αφού έχεις στραφεί και σε ειδικο δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι, όλα θα πάνε καλα.


ναταλια αν εισαι μεσα στειλε μου μηνυμα

----------


## Natalia_sups

Δεν μπορώ δυστυχώς να σου στείλω προσωπικό μήνυμα μέχρι να συμπληρώσεις 50 δημόσια μηνύματα στο φόρουμ. Πες μου...

----------


## raul7

oκ θα σου κανω copy paste απο πιο πανω.
Πως θα χαρακτηριζατε το συναισθημα που νιωθω οταν θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου παιδι κ λεω" εγω ειμαι αυτος" ; Παίζει ρόλο κ η ηλικία μου σε αυτα τα υπαρξιακα ζητηματα (34); Και γιατι επηρεαζει τοσο εντονα τη διαθεση μου κ μου προκαλει φοβια;

----------


## Natalia_sups

Αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι αυτό που είχα βιώσει και εγώ παλιά...δεν είναι τίποτα κακο, δείχνει απλά πώς ακόμα ψαχνεις τον εαυτό σου, είναι όπως το έγραψες εύστοχα στον τίτλο κρίση ταυτότητας..ε ή δική σου είναι λίγο ασταθής... Ή ηλικία σου δεν νομίζω να παίζει ρόλο...εγώ το παθαινα στην εφηβεια και τα πρώτα μου χρόνια ως φοιτήτρια. Λογικό είναι να σε τρομάζει και να σου προκαλεί φοβία, ειναι δύσκολο να μη ξέρεις ποιος είσαι και πού πατάς και τι κάνεις. 
Ξέρεις μπορεί να σου φαίνεται περίεργο αλλά όσο περισσότερο σκαλιζεις αυτά τα υπαρξιακά ερωτήματα τόσο περισσότερο θα νιώθεις ότι δεν μπορείς να βρεις τον εαυτο σου...αν τα αφήσεις και επικεντρωθείς απλά στο να ζεις τη ζωή σου όμως, έστω και μηχανικά πρώτα, εστω και χωρίς να σου βγάζει τίποτα νόημα ή λόγο ύπαρξης θα μπεις σιγά σιγά στο πρόγραμμα...και θα αρχίσεις να βρίσκεις τον εαυτο σου χωρίς να το επιδιωκεις. Όσο λιγότερο θα το επιδιωκεις τόσο περισσότερο θα τον βρίσκεις...φαίνεται παράδοξο αλλά νομίζω πως έτσι πάει.

----------


## raul7

συμφωνω μαζι σου. εξαλλου τα προηγουμενα χρονια δεν ασχολουμουν και ημουν ηρεμος. τωρα δεν ξερω τι εχω παθει παλι. οταν τα σκεφτομαι και βαζω τον εαυτο μου σε τετοια διαδικασια, αυτο ειναι ενα ειδος αυτοκαταστροφης? και επιμενω για την παιδικη μου ηλικια, γιατι οταν με θυμαμαι παιδι να μου φαινεται τοσο ξενος?

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ε γιατί είσαι ξένος ως προς τον παιδικό σου εαυτο...μεγαλωσες και αλλαξες, πως να ταυτιστείς; Χαίρω πολύ κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να ταυτιστω με τη Ναταλια 10 χρόνων, αφού ήταν στοκαδι συγκριτικά με την Ναταλια τώρα χαχα
Και αυτό φυσιολογικό είναι.

----------


## raul7

φαινεσαι πολυ σωστη και με βοηθας πολυ με τις απαντησεις σου. νιωθω οτι ολα αυτα με κρατανε πισω στη ζωη μου.. εχω αναγκη να εμπεδωσω στο πετσι μου οτι ολα αυτα ΔΕΝ ειναι κατι σοβαρο και οτι ειναι περαστικα...

----------


## nick190813

> Ε γιατί είσαι ξένος ως προς τον παιδικό σου εαυτο...μεγαλωσες και αλλαξες, πως να ταυτιστείς; Χαίρω πολύ κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να ταυτιστω με τη Ναταλια 10 χρόνων, αφού ήταν στοκαδι συγκριτικά με την Ναταλια τώρα χαχα
> Και αυτό φυσιολογικό είναι.


kai tvra stokadi eisai:p

----------


## Natalia_sups

Όντως δεν είναι τίποτα το σοβαρό και είναι περαστικο...και όσο τα σκαλιζεις τόσο λιγότερο βοηθάς τον εαυτό σου. Άλλωστε το ειπες και μόνος σου ήσουν μία χαρά πριν, αφού είχε φύγει το παρελθόν γιατί να μην φύγει πάλι; 
Να σου πω έγινε καμια μεγάλη αλλαγή τη ζωή σου; Κάτι στρεσογονο; Κάτι άλλο που σε θλιβει;

----------


## Natalia_sups

> kai tvra stokadi eisai:p


Σκασε εσύ :P

----------


## raul7

ναι πριν ενα χρονο περιπου υπηρξε αφορμη να μου γεννηθουν και παλι αυτες οι σκεψεις-φοβιες. διαγνωστηκε ενας πολυ καλος μου ξαδερφος μς σχιζοφρενεια. μεγαλωσαμε μαζι απο μικρα. και με σοκαρε παρα πολυ ολο αυτο.. με συνεπεια να αρχιζω να σκεφτομαι ολα αυτα τα υπαρξιακα του τυπου ποιος ειμαι

----------


## Natalia_sups

Είσαι αυτός που ήσουν και πριν διαγνωστεί ο ξάδερφος σου με σχιζοφρένεια. Τόσο απλά. 
Επειδη διαγνώστηκε ο άλλος σου καρφώθηκε ή ιδέα ότι κάτι έχεις κι εσυ και σκεφτηκες "τι είναι το χειρότερο που έχω βιώσει ψυχικά; Α ναι ή κρίση ταυτότητας που είχα στα δώδεκα" και μπουμ αρχίσεις να πειθεις τον εαυτό σου πως κάτι έχεις!
Και λογω αυτού του άγχους αρχίσες να αισθάνεσαι όντως όπως αισθανοσουν παλια.Άλλωστε το άγχος το πυροδοτει αυτό...μόνος σου το ανεσυρες δηλαδή χωρίς λόγο ενώ είσαι μία χαρά.
Να σου πω...πριν από αυτό σου έχει τύχει να φοβάσαι ότι έχεις τίποτα άλλο με την υγεία σου; Οτιδήποτε; Είσαι μήπως λίγο υποχόνδριος;

----------


## raul7

Εισαι απιστευτη! Ετσι ακριβως εγινε ρε συ. Αν εννοεις τη σωματικη μου υγεια οχι ποτε. Μονο καποιες φορες που ειχα σεξουαλικες επαφες χωρις προφυλαξη κ αγχωνομουν μετα μηπως κολλησα... Ξερεις.. Αλλα γενκα οχι δεν φοβομουν για αρρωστιες κ τετοια. Φοβομουν για αρρωστιες συγγενικων προσωπων κ φιλων μου.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ε ειδες αφού συμφωνεις πως έτσι έγινε το λογικό κομμάτι σου ξέρει πως δεν έχεις τίποτα το σοβαρό πραγματικα, απλά περνάς μία φάση. Το θέμα τώρα είναι να ελέγξεις το παραλογο κομμάτι, αυτό του φόβου σου και του άγχους σου. Και όλα θα φύγουν :)

----------


## raul7

Ειπες τη σωστη λεξη. Ελεγχος. Ομως πολλες φορες ειναι τοσο δυσκολο που μου φαινεται βουνο. Ωστοσο σιγααα σιγααα αρχιζω κ εμπεδωνω οτι δεν ειναι τοσο τρομακτικο ολο αυτο. Ξερεις οταν βρισκεις ανθρωπους εστω κ ανωνυμα που σε καταλαβινουν επειδη εχουν περασει τα ιδια, καμια φορα αυτο ειναι καλυτερο απο 20 συνεδριες μαζι! Συμφωνεις;

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ναι πολλές φορές βοηθάει να μοίραζεσαι την εμπειρία σου και να ξέρεις ότι δεν είσαι ο μόνος :) 
Σιγά σιγά θα φύγει όσο ηρεμεις...

----------


## raul7

Καλησπερααα. Σημερα ενω ειχα ας οουμε μια καλη μερα γιατι δεν σκεφτομουν τετοια, τωρα γυρισα σπιτι με το σουρουπο κ αρχισε λιγο μεσα μου η ενταση παλι κ οι σκεψεις του ποιος ειμαι κ να μην νιωθω ανετα με τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο. Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο;

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ε συνήθως το βράδυ με πιανανε κι εμένα αυτά...και όσο μένεις ξύπνιος τη νύχτα τόσο περισσότερο θα σε πιάνουν, συνήθως τέτοιες ώρες ξεφεύγει πιο εύκολα ο νους...μην κάθεσαι απλά να τα σκέφτεσαι. Βάλε καμιά ταινία, καμία σειρα, παίξε κάνα βιντεοπαιχνιδι, διάβασε κάνα βιβλίο/περιοδικο κατι, απασχόλησε δηλαδη το νου σου και πεσε για ύπνο...

----------


## raul7

Αντε και τα κανω αυτα.. Θα φτασω 50 χρονων με οικογενεα κ παιδια και θα μπορει να με πιανει αυτο;

----------


## Natalia_sups

Αν μάθεις να το διαχειριζεσαι στο ενδιάμεσο όχι δεν θα σε πιάνει.

----------


## raul7

περιεργα συναισθηματα

----------


## raul7

φυσικα ο φοβος ο πιο πολυς ειναι στο να μην χασω τον ελεγχο.. οχι τοσο ο θανατος

----------


## raul7

natalia εσυ απο ποια ηλικια θυμασαι να σε ταλαιπωρουν τετοια ζητηματα και με το αγχος?

----------


## Natalia_sups

Εγώ το είχα στην εφηβεία (πάνω κάτω εκεί που σε είχε πιάσει εσένα πρώτη φορά) και στα πρώτα μου χρόνια ως φοιτήτρια. Όχι συνεχόμενα, ερχόταν κι έφευγε...
Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αγχωνεσαι ότι θα χάσεις τον έλεγχο ή θα τρελαθεις αν αυτό φοβάσαι. Δεν παίζει με τίποτα στο υπογράφω. Το μόνο κακό που βλέπω είναι ότι σου γίνεται λίγο εμμονή...τίποτα άλλο απολύτως.

----------


## raul7

και στην εφηβεια εμμονη ηταν, αλλα με τα χρονια περασαν οι φοβιες και οι παραλογες υπαρξιακες σκεψεις. δεν θα ελεγα εμμονη.. θα ελεγα οτι ασχολουμαι υπερβολικα.. μαλλον επειδη ειμαι αρκετα φοβιτσιαρης

----------


## raul7

:) ΄ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΦΟΒΙΤΣΙΑΡΗΣ .. ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ

----------


## raul7

απλα τοτε στην εφηβεια ειχα καθησυχαστει γιατι ολοι οι εφηβοι περνουσαμε τετοια ζητηματα

----------


## Natalia_sups

Αυτό ακριβώς...τρομάζεις με αυτο που παθαινεις και όσο πιο πολύ φοβάσαι και αγχωνεσαι και το σκαλιζεις τόσο πιο πολύ το παθαινεις...βλέπεις πως είσαι σε έναν φαύλο κύκλο; Πρέπει κάπου να τον σπάσεις. Για αυτό λέω πως το μόνο ζόρι σου είναι η εμμονή...σκέφτεσαιενεις ότι κάτι έχεις και τι έχεις και θα μα ή εμμονή τι είναι; Όταν ασχολείσαι υπερβολικα. Αν σκέφτεσαι και αν χάσω τον έλεγχο και αμάν αμάν και τι έχω και τι και πως δεν θα φύγει εύκολα...
Πρεπει να πειστείς, να πιστεψεις πραγματικά μέσα σου πως είναι κάτι το ακινδυνο που πηγάζει καθαρά από το άγχος σου. Αν το πιστεψεις αυτό δεν θα σε νοιάζει να χάσεις τον έλεγχο όπως λες ότι φοβάσαι...θα ξέρεις πως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γλυστρησεις σε κάτι επικίνδυνο ψυχικά αν αφεθείς...απλά θα ηρεμησεις.

----------


## raul7

natalia νομιζω τωρα μπορεις να μου στειλεις μηνυμα private :)

----------


## Natalia_sups

Για κάποιο λόγο δεν μου ανοίγει την επιλογή ακομα από ότι είδα...ίσως θέλει παραπάνω μηνύματα; Δεν ξέρω...

----------


## raul7

μπορω να σου στειλω το email μου απο εδω? δεν εχω προβλημα εγω

----------


## Natalia_sups

Γιατί υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που θες να συζητήσουμε και ντρέπεσαι δημόσια; 
Ούτε εγω έχω θέμα απλά ρωταω.

----------


## raul7

οχι απλα νιωθω οτι με καταλαβαινεις απολυτα. και ισως ηταν καλυτερα να μιλησουμε private. ,μπορεις να μου στειλεις και τωρα αν θες :)

----------


## raul7

Καποιος αλλος που εχει παρομοια βιωματα; Που να νιωθει ´´καπως´´ με τον εαυτο του;

----------


## elis

Ραούλ ότι σου λέει η Ναταλία είναι σωστό το άγχος συνδέεται με το φόβο δηλαδή πρώτα νιώθεις άγχος και άμα δεν ηρεμήσεις φόβο οπότε μην ανησυχείς δεν έχεις τίποτα παραπάνω εγγυημένο με δέκα αστέρια μισέλεν από κάτω το άγχος γίνεται φόβος με τα χρόνια για την ώρα δεν έχεις τίποτα ανησυχητικό και δε χρειάζεται να το σκαλίζεις τόσο πολύ στην πορεία της ζωής μπορεί να γίνεις τελείως καλά μπορεί και να χειροτερέψει πάντως το καλό με τα ψυχολογικά είναι ότι παίρνουν βελτίωση σε φυσιολογικές συνθήκες ζωής άμα ερωτευτείς αύριο το πρωί καμιά γυναικάρα δυο μέτρα με λεφτά και φύγεις για το ταξίδι της ζωής σου μάλλον θα τα ξεχάσεις όλα τι θέλω να πω ότι δες λίγο τις συνθήκες που ζεις δηλαδή την ποιότητα των σχέσεων και το οικονομικό μήπως κάτι σε χαλάει η μήπως κάτι βελτιώνεται κατά τα άλλα μια χαρά είσαι εγγυημένα

----------


## raul7

σε ευχαριστω πολυ elis! τι ειναι αυτο ομως που σε κανει να εγγυηθεις για μενα οτι ολα ειναι καλα?

----------


## elis

Ξέρω τα συμπτώματα από τις ασθένειες και έχω περάσει μερικά από αυτά που λες κι έχω περάσει και μερικά χειρότερα που ο γιατρός με είπε αλλά πράγματα οπότε εσύ σίγουρα δεν τα έχεις αυτά οπότε είσαι καλύτερα από ότι νομίζεις

----------


## nicole91

Δεν θα πω πως νιώθω ακριβώς το ίδιο με σένα. Δεν μ άρεσει να συγκρίνω καταστάσεις γιατί πάντα έστω κ λίγο απόκλινουν. 
Θα πω όμως ότι κ εγώ νιώθω πως δεν έχω βρει ακόμη τον εαυτό μου. Ακόμη τον ψάχνω. Και δεν μπορώ να ξεφύγω από αυτό το ψάξιμο. Γιατί νιώθω ότι κάτι μου λείπει. Ότι κάτι δεν με γεμίζει. Και νιώθω πως ίσως αυτό το κάτι είναι ο εαυτός μου που δεν τον έχω βρει ακόμη. Νιώθω πως δεν ξέρω ακόμη ποια είμαι. 
Πολλοί μου λένε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και να μην το σκέφτομαι τόσο πολύ. Δεν γίνεται όμως. Όταν νιώθεις ότι δεν μπορείς να ευχαριστηθεις τίποτα, ότι κάτι σου λείπει κ ότι τίποτα δεν σε γεμίζει δεν γίνεται
Δεν γίνεται να ζεις έτσι.

----------


## raul7

εσενα ολο αυτο σε φοβιζει? σε ανησυχει?

----------


## nicole91

Να με φοβίζει όχι. .Αλλά με ανησυχεί πολύ! Δεν μπορώ να ευχαριστηθω τίποτα. Τις τελευταίες μέρες ξυπνάω με αυτές τις σκέψεις. Και σε όλη την διάρκεια της μέρας μου έρχονται στο μυαλό και δεν μπορώ να ευχαριστηθω τίποτα. Κάνω κάτι και λέω τώρα αυτό γιατί το κάνω; με ευχαριστει στα αλήθεια; θέλω πράγματι και το κάνω; γενικά με βασανίζουν σκέψεις ποια είμαι, τι θέλω στ αλήθεια, τι μου αρέσει, τι στόχους έχω. Φυσικά και όλο αυτό με ανησυχεί γιατί νιώθω πως δεν ζω. Νιώθω πως πρέπει να ψάξω ποια είμαι γιατί αλλιώς δεν μπορώ να ζήσω. Νιώθω απλά πως υπάρχω, πως δεν ζω

----------


## raul7

Nicole θελω να πιστευω οτι δεν παιρνεις καποια φαρμακα ,ετσι;

----------


## raul7

Καποιος αλλος με τα ιδια συναισθηματα; Ιδια σημπτωματα;

----------


## raul7

Εβλεπα χτες παλιες μου φωτος που ημουν πιο νεος... Και αισθανομουν περιεργα με τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο. Ελεγα μεσα μου τωρα αυτος ειμαι εγω; Ειναι πολυ παραξενο συναισθημα να νιωθεις αβολα με τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο μου. Να μην ταυτιζεσαι. Να λες στην τελικη ποιος με κινει; Τι σημαινει εγω; Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν βιωσατε αυτο το συναισθημα. Εμενα με τρομαζει παντως. Και μου προκαλει κι αλλα αρνητικα συναισθηματα

----------


## raul7

Ξέρει κανείς να με συμβουλέψει κάποιο καλό και χρήσιμο βιβλίο πάνω σε αυτά που έχω γράψει για μένα?

----------

